
Microsoft aims to supply Chinese government with customized Windows 10 - wellokthen
http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/17/10362638/microsoft-windows-10-custom-china-government
======
mtgx
I think everyone here knows what "customized" really means, right?

~~~
geographomics
No, what does it mean?

~~~
undersuit
Microsoft Windows 10 Encryption Backdoors Edition R1, Chinese Language

~~~
geographomics
Seems unlikely that Microsoft would try to slip such a backdoor in, given that
this special governmental release would be under additional scrutiny from the
Chinese state.

~~~
undersuit
I meant to imply the backdoor was state sponsored.

------
georgeoliver
Frankly it's refreshing to see a slightly more balanced perspective on China
in this article. The side note that Chinese people were suspicious of Windows
because of the NSA was particularly good.

